# Forum day at Rave Sunday 26th November



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok folks, putting together another Forum day for you all. Rave have once again very kindly given us the use of Rave HQ for the day and will roast us up some lovely beans for the day. Foundry Coffee will also be at the event with the marvellous Callum pulling shots and talking coffee. Probably see some amazing coffee from those guys as well.

This time round you will have the opportunity to see and compare the LR and L1 side by side. Will sort out a two group Lever for the bar and will also get a really tasty selection of grinders together for folk to have a play with, contrast and compare. These will include both KafaTek grinders an r120 an Ek43 and hopefully a couple of other truly bling grinders.

Glenn has agreed to provide some prizes and I will put together a raffle on the day.

Patrick will once again be there to give his experience with all things brewed and I will be on the levers too pass on as much or as little knowledge as you want.

Due to space the event will be limited to 40 people and is first come first served, the cost will be £20 per person, this includes the coffee from Rave on the day all prizes including the raffle and any money left over going back into the Forum

Add your name to the list only if you are definitely coming, full payment will be required a few weeks before the event which is Non refundable.

Is a great opportunity for new folk and old to get together, chat coffee and play on some fab bits of kit

Names on a list below, just cut and paste and add your name.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1. Glenn


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. Tewdric


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

Wish I could, doctors orders - no travel. A little (read as enormously) envious that I'll miss out on all the cool hardware. Next time, I hope.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. Tewdric

5. Jollybean


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Can someone add me please.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. Tewdric

5. Jollybean

6. Fatboyslim


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Jollybean got chopped chap.. Aha he's back!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

This will be in Cirencester?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

might be an idea for niche to put a grinder up to see where it fits in the cost quality index, - I suppose it wouldn't match the kafitek or EX as its a conical and may be an unfair comparison.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@kennyboy993 yes Rave is Cirencester

@Jollybean you might need to add your name back on the list, seems to have fallen off

If this is anything like the last Rave day it will be great. I'm keen to come, don't have duty roster yet so can't commit but hopefully I'll be able to make it.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

Edit : Happy to take others down from Jcn 31 of M1 - 3 spaces (4 if I take the truck)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Re-added @Jollybean

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just a note for new folk -



> Names on a list below, just cut and paste and add your name.


In fact COPY & PASTE to your new post & add your name.

When you 'cut & paste' is when we miss people out & risk errors going forward on the list.

It's going to be a great day.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> might be an idea for niche to put a grinder up to see where it fits in the cost quality index, - I suppose it wouldn't match the kafitek or EX as its a conical and may be an unfair comparison.


Hope to have th KafaTek conic there as well, perhaps even the zr71


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Surprised there is not a quicker uptake for this


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Surprised there is not a quicker uptake for this


Would love to come but cannot commit this early.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

@coffeechap any idea of kick off time for this ? I may book into a hotel the night before. If I do, any recommendations nearby ?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

christos_geo said:


> 1. Glenn
> 
> 2. Systemic Kid
> 
> ...


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

christos_geo said:


> 1. Glenn
> 
> 2. Systemic Kid
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

ronsil said:


> Just a note for new folk -
> 
> In fact COPY & PASTE to your new post & add your name.
> 
> When you 'cut & paste' is when we miss people out & risk errors going forward on the list.


OR.... Reply with quote to the previous listing and then delete the leading and trailing square bracketed html then append your own name.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Are you going or not, Snakehips? Make your mind up


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Sol


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Are you going or not, Snakehips? Make your mind up


Sorted.... it was that @Soll ..... he tried to go twice


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Are you going or not, Snakehips? Make your mind up


Why are you not going?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

working dog said:


> @coffeechap any idea of kick off time for this ? I may book into a hotel the night before. If I do, any recommendations nearby ?


Probably a 10am start it is Sunday after all


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Sol

12. Lookseehear


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah! Forum day at Raves so good you have to go twice, actually third time for me. Sorry for confusion


----------



## BrewDog72 (Oct 17, 2016)

lookseehear said:


> 1. Glenn
> 
> 2. Systemic Kid
> 
> ...


13. BrewDog72


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Sol

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I keep reading the thread title as 'Forum Day Rave'!

I can't wait for an 'oop north one now. Foundry cafe would be perfect


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

Passport stamped. Down the rabbit hole you go Alice.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Would anyone drive from 'up north?


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Would anyone drive from 'up north?


If just south of Sheffield is up north then yes. Think Ive let myself in for a 2 1/2 hour drive


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I might pop down for a wee bit if I'm free


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ShortShots said:


> I might pop down for a wee bit if I'm free


Are you local then


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Nah, quite far away....2 miles I think


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

working dog said:


> If just south of Sheffield is up north then yes. Think Ive let myself in for a 2 1/2 hour drive


A bit too far south perhaps. Anyone from York/Leeds basically...

I might be able to drive myself but its basically 7 hours round trip.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> A bit too far south perhaps. Anyone from York/Leeds basically...
> 
> I might be able to drive myself but its basically 7 hours round trip.


Were 5 mins off Jcn 31 M1 or 10 mins of M18 Jcn 1 so not too bad for the A1 either. Plenty of space on the drive. The offers there if it works for you.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin

20. MediumRoastSteam


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin

20. MediumRoastSteam

21. RDC8


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin

20. MediumRoastSteam

21. RDC8

22. Johnealey


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yay that's the r120 coming


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Well it would be rude not too







and would you like the L2 as well to come back to visit (with a Mythos as well if really want?) ?

John


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin

20. MediumRoastSteam

21. RDC8

22. Johnealey

23. dsc (with the ZR







)

T.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Great DSC. Looking forward to seeing the ZR


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Little update folks

This will be in attendance as well


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Average


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Average


Exceptionally


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just for the droolers


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh boy, this is really tempting now...

Ah, soddit..

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin

20. MediumRoastSteam

21. RDC8

22. Johnealey

23. dsc (with the ZR







)

24. Rhys


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I'll bring my porlex mini  - looking forward to rave day!


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin

20. MediumRoastSteam

21. RDC8

22. Johnealey

23. dsc (with the ZR







)

24. Rhys

25. Matharon


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin

20. MediumRoastSteam

21. RDC8

22. Johnealey

23. dsc (with the ZR







)

24. Rhys

25. Matharon

26. MrShades


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

MrShades said:


> 1. Glenn
> 
> 2. Systemic Kid
> 
> ...


27. Sharkie


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin

20. MediumRoastSteam

21. RDC8

22. Johnealey

23. dsc (with the ZR)

24. Rhys

25. Matharon

26. MrShades

27. Sharkie


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll bring my camera unless someone else wants to do the honours. I only have basic competency though and a Leica lens


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Glenn said:


> 1. Glenn
> 
> 2. Systemic Kid
> 
> ...


28. Sconner

29. Sconner (better half)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin

20. MediumRoastSteam

21. RDC8

22. Johnealey

23. dsc (with the ZR)

24. Rhys

25. Matharon

26. MrShades

27. Sharkie

28. Sconner

29. Sconner (better half)


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

ronsil said:


> 1. Glenn
> 
> 2. Systemic Kid
> 
> ...


30. Rob Palmer

(Sorry - can't properly quote on Tapatalk...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Excellent only 10 slots remain


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Excellent only 10 slots remain


Slightly apprehensive that attending may be an expensive exercise!!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Glenn

2. Systemic Kid

3. Thecatlinux

4. tewdric

5. fatboyslim

6. grumpydaddy

7. working dog

8. Jollybean

9. christos_geo

10. Snakehips

11. Soll

12. Lookseehear

13. BrewDog72

14. Hotmetal

15. Heligan

16. Flying_vee

17. Asgross

18. mrs asgross

19. jlarkin

20. MediumRoastSteam

21. RDC8

22. Johnealey

23. dsc (with the ZR)

24. Rhys

25. Matharon

26. MrShades

27. Sharkie

28. Sconner

29. Sconner (better half)

30. Rob Palmer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok I would like some thoughts please?

This will be fab day with most of the best grinders in existance undernone roof, we will also have an array of machinery too! However part from messi g about with kit and experiencing some fantastic coffee, what would you folk like to also do on the day, idea below and we will try to accommodate what we can...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a roasting session by Rave, to demonstrate the process they go through when deciding the best roast level for a particular bean


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

It'll come with the territory, but I'm looking forward to watching people steaming milk and trying to improve me technique.

Also, "proper" tasting and the impact of temperature - exactly what to look for from the shot flavours and learning how to use use temp, grind etc to change these?


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Just a few additional suggestions

1:How about an "under the hood" hands on session to break down, service, and re-assemble an E61 group head. (or any other inner workings of an espresso machine)

2: a proper cupping session run by someone who is an expert (do we have any Q-graders amongst us)

3: overview and use of analysis/diagnostic kit eg refractometer

4: karaoke

5: ignore 4


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

RDC8 said:


> 3: overview and use of analysis/diagnostic kit eg refractometer


This will be covered - at least one VST refractometer will be available on the day for refracting brewed and espresso.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Wish now I am not going Manchester and came here instead. As new to coffee would of been ideal.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

RDC8 said:


> 4: karaoke


You must be psychic - coffeechap will be belting out 'my way' all day on a loop. Good get a bit grating by 3.00pm though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Wish now I am not going Manchester and came here instead. As new to coffee would of been ideal.


Do both - you won't regret.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You must be psychic - coffeechap will be belting out 'my way' all day on a loop. Good get a bit grating by 3.00pm though.


I would feel safe in saying it would get a bit grating somewhat before 3:00pm........ like 2 bars in!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

True.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Drewster said:


> I would feel safe in saying it would get a bit grating somewhat before 3:00pm........ like 2 bars in!!


Oh it's on then!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Do both - you won't regret.


Regrets.... I've had a few.... But then again....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> Regrets.... I've had a few.... But then again....


hey you are not coming so butt out


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> hey you are not coming so butt out


I'll be there in spirit (haunting you)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I'd be more concerned when he rolls a wrecking ball for his full hog homage to Miley Cirus...









John


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Regrets.... I've had a few.... But then again....


What have I started?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

That's Life......


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> That's Life......


Picture this....

The Chap - Oversized tartan shirt, loose tie (inside the collar), black skinny jeans, Union Jack sewn across his *rse, (what remains of) his hair dyed ginger...

(with Glenn and Boots as backing/harmony)....

I am an Anti-Christ!! I am an Anarchist!!!

Don't know what I want... but I know how to get it!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Picture this....
> 
> The Chap - Oversized tartan shirt, loose tie (inside the collar), black skinny jeans, Union Jack sewn across his *rse, (what remains of) his hair dyed ginger...
> 
> ...


I am almost sorry I won't be there . . .


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I am almost sorry I won't be there . . .


M, are you sure ?

The way things are shaping up ......... give me the price of a bag of LavAzza beans and you can have my ticket !


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Picture this....
> 
> The Chap - Oversized tartan shirt, loose tie (inside the collar), black skinny jeans, Union Jack sewn across his *rse, (what remains of) his hair dyed ginger...
> 
> ...


That'll be going round in my head all day now !


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

working dog said:


> That'll be going round in my head all day now !


Mission accomplished


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Almost. I think he actually said he was an 'anarchyste'. No passers-by were destroyed in the making of this record.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking forward to this. Do I need to pay some money yet?


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Sooo.

What's the chance of one of you kindly folk giving a lift from the north Somerset /Bristol area?

Current incapacity prevents me driving and I'd be gutted to miss out. How else am going to convince myself to remortgage in the pursuit of the god shot?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Flying_Vee said:


> Sooo.
> 
> What's the chance of one of you kindly folk giving a lift from the north Somerset /Bristol area?
> 
> Current incapacity prevents me driving and I'd be gutted to miss out. How else am going to convince myself to remortgage in the pursuit of the god shot?


I'm driving from Redland. Can you get anywhere near to me?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Heligan said:


> Looking forward to this. Do I need to pay some money yet?


Would you care for a passenger?


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

rob177palmer said:


> I'm driving from Redland. Can you get anywhere near to me?


That would be great. I'm near Clevedon but could get a train to town.

Unless one of the Devon/Cornwall contingency would meet me on the M5 which would save me crutching around on public transport.

@Jony @Heligan


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Well it's an open invite - makes sense to share if anyone's on my route.

happy to collect from Temple Meads. PM me if you want to arrange


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Flying_Vee said:


> Unless one of the Devon/Cornwall contingency would meet me on the M5 which would save me crutching around on public transport.
> 
> @Jony @Heligan


Would love to be able to help, but I'm combining the trip with visiting family on the way up on Friday/Saturday and not travelling back until Monday, sorry.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I can offer the same kind of deal travelling up M5 early Sunday but not travelling back until Tuesday

You will have to be prepared to slum it as I still have not changed the car


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> You will have to be prepared to slum it as I still have not changed the car


Still not decided!?? Your new car ideas thread must be months old now!!

Bet you're not this tardy when deciding whether to upgrade the coffee kit....


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

My sensible head has been arguing against pulling the trigger


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be travelling from Dorking and coming back on the same day, so if anyone fancies a lift, let me know.

T.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm heading down from NW London if anyone wants a lift


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just a thought, but would it be an idea to put some decaf on (especially as there'll be single dosing going on no doubt)? I was feeling rather caffeinated last time







@coffeechap any update on when payment is due?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rhys said:


> I was feeling rather caffeinated last time


Good call. I have vague recollections of driving home toute suite, wide-eyed with the same Mumfords album playing on repeat for some bizarre reason. I was like a meerkat on crack! (If Joe and Alberto are having second thoughts about car sharing now, I understand!  )

Oh yeah another quick question, presumably there will be beans for sale on the day? I came away last time with some tried and tested Rave as I was already a customer, but also Foundry's Rocko which opened my eyes to naturals.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will update all this weekend


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I might bring my own decaf down, if I know what weight the machines are usually dosing at I can measure out before hand? Got some Ancoats at the min which is quite nice. If there are EK's there or the R120 is back then it'll be easy enough to change settings back and forth.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Happy to run some decaf through the ZR if you fancy trying a conic vs flats.

T.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

R120 will be there too.

Only a week to go

John


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

@grumpydaddy @rob177palmer

Thanks for the offers, but the family have decided to make a day trip of it and drive me to the cirencester. See you there.

For those of us relying on lifts, what time do people succumb to the caffeine and slope off at these events?

Also. Weren't we supposed to pay something in advance @coffeechap?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Flying_Vee said:


> slope off at these events?


Well it better be bounce or jitter off, or you clearly weren't trying hard enough


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What is the plan regarding food provisions? I could bake a cake or two to bring?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> What is the plan regarding food provisions? I could bake a cake or two to bring?


Lidl is literally a stones-throw away (other side of the car park) and have plenty of pastries etc. (and bottles of water..)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of update folks!

Payment will be required on the day, please bring it with you

Start time is 10am, please try to stick to this although if you are early you won't be locked out! We are setting up first thing and just need a little time to get it all sorted.

Food is available locally and it is up to you to sort this out, you are all welcome to bring self baked items for us all though ������

The day will be explained on Sunday, but rest assured it will be a fun coffee filled day. Foundry Coffee will be bringing some excellent coffee with them and rave are supplying some great coffee too. Coffee is provided within the fee, however you can still purchase additional coffee if you should wish.

Rob has agreed to give us all a roasting input, we will be doing some refractometry, and possible some brewed (time permitting). We will need to start closing the day down at around 2pm to allow for us putting rave back to normal. Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sounds great.

Looong formats to seeing you to!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Just checking I got the address right, is what google says correct:

Rave Coffee, 7, Stirling Works, Love Ln, Cirencester GL7 1YG

?

Looking forward to buying some coffee on the spot as my supplies are running low.

T.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dsc said:


> Just checking I got the address right, is what google says correct:
> 
> Rave Coffee, 7, Stirling Works, Love Ln, Cirencester GL7 1YG
> 
> ...


That's right


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome, 2h drive hopefully without any traffic on Sunday morning.

T.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Please be aware that those folk coming from London up the m4, it is closed between 13 and 12 over the weekend, or at least that is what the signs said yesterday


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dsc said:


> Awesome, 2h drive hopefully without any traffic on Sunday morning.
> 
> T.


For those coming from the East:

Please be aware that the M4 J12-J13 will be closed at weekends for 4 weeks. You'll need to divert via the A4 through Thatcham & Newbury. Do allow at least 30 mins extra time for this.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great minds


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Might as well go through the m40 then as its the same distance.

T.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm travelling down from Goole/York via Stoke-on-Trent (pick up an ebay purchase - not coffee related unfortunately). 4 hours travelling so setting off at 6am








I'll certainly need a coffee when I get there


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's not good. I'll have to sing to myself for longer...

Hope I lose my voice before I set off!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Glenn said:


> That's not good. I'll have to sing to myself for longer...
> 
> Hope I lose my voice before I set off!


There's only so many times you can do a Haka until you lose you voice


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A little update the worker bees have been busy


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Really looking good, I just can't get up to you. Great learning curve for me as well.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Today started with this










And now this










Currently sat nursing a cold one in preference to the hotel coffee. Looking forward to tomorrow - tasted one of the rave coffees and it's very good


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

This might have been answered already but is there parking nearby?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes. There are a few places nearby. Some on road parking but please be prepared to park and walk for a few minutes as there is not enough room for all members out front.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

This boy's ready for an early night and should be there in good time tomorrow.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

We have a very special place for that beauty


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Must remember to put my dacaf in my bag.. (Ancoats) and some Carvetti La Fortuna if brewed is on


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

If there's no parking out the front is there a spot for unloading? ZR weighs a ton and I wouldn't be able to carry it for more than several meters before my back gives in :/

T.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going to park at buildbase round the corner. Looks fine for a Sunday.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Might just park there as well and ask someone for a hand to move the grinder.

T.


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

I just found out that there is no sensible way for me and my girlfriend to get to Rave tommorow. Trains do not run and buses take 3h to get to Swindon only.

I need to opt out, there is no way that I'm gonna be able to make it, sorry girls and guys.

Regarding my payment, I'm more than happy to pay this for forum or else.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sconner said:


> I just found out that there is no sensible way for me and my girlfriend to get to Rave tommorow. Trains do not run and buses take 3h to get to Swindon only.
> 
> I need to opt out, there is no way that I'm gonna be able to make it, sorry girls and guys.
> 
> Regarding my payment, I'm more than happy to pay this for forum or else.


Where are you coming from?


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> Where are you coming from?


From London, I live on West but I was planning to get train to Swindon and continue from there


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sconner said:


> From London, I live on West but I was planning to get train to Swindon and continue from there


Have you tried contacting @Glenn to see if he has room @Sconner


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dsc said:


> If there's no parking out the front is there a spot for unloading? ZR weighs a ton and I wouldn't be able to carry it for more than several meters before my back gives in :/
> 
> T.


There should be plenty of room guys, there is parking round the back that is not used on a a Sunday


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will PM you @Sconner


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Had no idea Ciren was such a hotspot, rave is only 10 mins down the road from where i live back home


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I know evryone will have a great day today.

Wish I could have made it.

Great venue with great Company & friends

Look forward to seeing the pics & reading the reports.

Once again thanks to Dave (Coffeechap) for setting this up. Enjoy!.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Huge apologies to everyone for not making it today, it was a last minute thing and I got stuck at home till now...such a shame.

Have fun everyone, hope to see you next year









T.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Forgot to add, hat's off to Dave, Rave crew and anyone else who organised this. Also more than happy to pay my share to keep the monies right.

T.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I really hope you have another in the pipeline, will be certainly be coming


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Just returned home from the Rave forum day.

Great fun, very informative.

Thanks coffee chap, Snakehips

Cat linux, Liam from foundry.

Great to put faces to names at last

Nicely caffeinated And a little lighter in the wallet too


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Another fun and informative day and as usual the time flew past. It was really good to see the Londinium R in the flesh and also the two Kafatek grinders. The rotary pump on the LR was much quieter than I'd imagined it would be, though I don't think I'll be changing my L1 anytime soon.

Huge thanks to coffeechap for organising the day, everyone involved in setting up, those who so generously brought along their own grinders and machines and of course Rave for giving us use of their premises.

Winning the Londinum distribution tool and funnel was the icing on the cake!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Any photos of the meet up ?


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

BIG BIG thanks to Dave and Rave for another terrific Forum day.

Also to those generous folk who lent their grinders and levers for everyone to play with, very very useful and informative.

Hope all get home safely.

Atb Matharon aka Nigel


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Good fun today. Thanks to all the organisers and donors for the great kit.

I know you thought I was mad for leaving the tamper but the cups go rather well at home.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice glad you got the E8, how is it?


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Jony said:


> Nice glad you got the E8, how is it?


Err plugged in?

I want to give it a clean and inspect before I use in anger so I'm still relying on the Astro 12. Will pull my finger out soon though.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

A few quick pics from today. The official snapper(systemic) and a few others took a few more...





































Many thanks to everyone involved for a great day - full of chat and coffee (and cake, thanks Mr Heligan!)

Special thanks to the usual culprits - Coffeechap, Systemic, Thecatlinux, CallumT, Sharkie, Johnealey - not forgetting Rave - and prob a few others for making this possible. Looking forward to next time.

Oh and congratulations to all of the raffle winners :-(


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Back home now after a great day out. Huge thanks to Dave, Rave, Foundry and Reiss for the day, coffees and goodies on the day


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Damn, now I am wondering whether everyone on CFUK is old!

Sorry...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

PPapa said:


> Damn, now I am wondering whether everyone on CFUK is old!
> 
> Sorry...


Nothing like a forum day for shattering a few illusions !!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^ yup- and cementing a few.

Neither dsc or the fabled and mystical ZR71 actually exist...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Nothing like a forum day for shattering a few illusions !!


I was going to attend but when I realised Roger Moore wouldn't be there I decided not to bother.

It looks great fun (and I am secretly miffed I didn't go)!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I was going to attend but when I realised Roger Moore wouldn't be there I decided not to bother.
> 
> It looks great fun (and I am secretly miffed I didn't go)!


Well, this R Moore went









In fact I've just got back home after a 3 and a bit hour drive. 4 hours there.. Glad I took my decaf otherwise I would've needed peeling off the ceiling


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Really great to meet so many of you today and to put faces to names.

Huge thanks to Dave for organising the day and for everyone who gave up their time to make the event possible.

Hope you all enjoyed the day as much as I did and hope to see you again at future events


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I wish that I could have been there, too, and great to see the photos, MrShades, I can just imagine it. Also, one of two of those would make for an entertaining Christmas caption competition.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, having dropped off MediumRoastSteam and 'Joe the Pro' (oh that's so going to stick!) I am now also safely home. Echo what the others have said - a great day. Good to see old faces and put faces to forum names from those I'd not met before. Thanks to Coffee Chap and all the helpers who made this possible. Amazing to see these stunning grinders and Londinia in action, thanks to those who brought their various pride and joy kit for us to try out! Thanks to 'Mr Heligan' for his lovely biscotti. Was very interesting to discuss roasting with the Rave guys. Am pleased to get my hands on another bag of Foundry Rocko, and I'm super chuffed with my Torr flat trap! Was also great to finally have a go on a Londinium lever machine, Versalab and Mythos. I think I steamed my best milk to date on the L1 with the 2-hole tip. KFC before home makes today literally "winner winner chicken dinner". Shame DSC and Glenn weren't able to make it down. The only other downside is seeing a picture of me from the side - maybe I should switch to semi skimmed?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Next time Grumpydaddy is in charge of doing the name badges though.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The kafetek raffle prize is going to be a wonderful prize for someone , truley outstanding grinder ,

thanks CC always a pleasure, another great time , John you are legend lugging the L2 in and spending the time plumbing it in

well done working dog , sharkie and snakehips for bringing your kit in and letting others have a play .(sorry if I missed someone )

The boy wonder Callum , coming all that way lugging all of foundry's lovely coffee and stuff , and on his day off too

.lWatching him work his magic, producing the perfect shot time and time again .

londinium goodies in the raffle were a nice touch, especially as I bagged a whisk .

and Patrick sorry I didn't manage the double hump but the grapefruit juice wasn't bad .

Oh ROB you are very genourous to let us descend upon you again .

And it seems the Zr is definitely a myth .


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> And it seems the Zr is definitely a myth .


I think so...I think it's actually a Rancillio Rocky with a Blue Peter custom cardboard casing and an old Casio calculator strapped to it with double sided sticky tape. Looks good from afar (and photo-shopped) but close up inspection would blow the myth right open.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Damn, now I am wondering whether everyone on CFUK is old!
> 
> Sorry...


Well - I am (as well) but, as far as I know, none of you have photographic evidence.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@The Systemic Kid made, what for me, was the best tasting V60 with some Carvetii La Fortuna Colombian I took down (as well as the decaf) Very peachy and a great EY of 20%?

I think I'm going to struggle to get close to that cup with what I have left.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Lovely, good to see you guys having a blast


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I was going to attend but when I realised Roger Moore wouldn't be there I decided not to bother.


Pity you couldn't be @rsed M.............. I reckon you would have brought the average age down by a couple of months!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

They say snakes are smooth!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Great day at Rave. Thanks to everyone for organising and letting us all play with some fantastic kit. A truly memorable experience and great to meet so many enthusiastic people and put faces to names. Roll on the next one.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What a day!

Rave is finally returned back to normal and ready for service tomorrow. Two really long days to host a fairly short day for everyone else, but genuinely enjoyed putting this together and am genuinely amazed at the generosity of folk on the Forum.

Thanks to @Snakehips for the beautiful little monolith, @working dog for his mythos clima pro and helping yesterday to set up, to @Sharkie for his beautiful versalab and l1-p combo and helping set up and close down today, to @johnealey for his L2, r120, acaia scales and for helping to set up on Saturday and close everything down this evening, thanks to @Thecatlinux for his L1, electrical wizardry and his time helping set up and close down, to @The Systemic Kid for his knowledge and patience and refractometry, to @CallumT for his time and expertise and lovely foundry goodies and to Rave Coffee fo hosting us, supplying us coffee and for @ShortShots for talking through roasting, thanks to @lespresso (Londinium) for all tools and goodies.

Last but by no means least, thanks to all of you that came, for great company and really enjoyable chats about coffe, grinders and machines. A fab day let's do it again soon.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Echoing what everyone else has said, but really fun day. I don't frequent the forum as much as I used to but it was great to reconnect with my inner coffee geek.

Pretty sure fatboyslim has some photos to share.


----------



## BrewDog72 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks to all for a fantastic day out. It was pleasure to share the company of so many passionate coffee enthusiasts.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Great to meet you all today! I for one learned a lot. Epic effort from everyone involved in setting up, closing down and letting us put our mitts on your shiny prized possessions. Wonderful experience and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds a great day, sadly I was busy today, but have had some great times at Raves Forum day.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Indeed! It was great to have met some of you and to have a play with such cool equipment!

A big thanks the organisers of the event, it was really worth it!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Thanks all for a cracking day and whilst ache like hell from lumping the L2 / R120 in and out the house ( you have no idea how grateful I am @Sharkie @coffeechap that turned round to see you both putting the L2 in the boot of the car







)

Thanks for organising Dave (so much work goes on in the background); all at Rave for the premises, which without, would cost us all a lot more; Richard and Andrew for all the help yesterday and lots of humour; Patrick and Callum for their wealth of knowledge; Foundry for donating my raffle prize of an espresso cup







and everyone who got the chance to talk / discuss / natter and play with all the kit brought along by forum members (Rhys also for sharing your decaff, I didn't self combust!)

Another thoroughly enjoyable Forum day, and now have got everything in the coffee room (kitchen corner) plumbed / wired back in, time for a sneaky Espresso before bed









John


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

On my second cup of Foundrys Honduran at home this morning. Getting really good results.

Luckily the day hasn't given me a yearning to change my setup (stunning as some of the kit was).

Now what can I spend my money on instead ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sounds like you all had a great day. Unfortunately I was working, really hoping I can make the next one.



working dog said:


> Now what can I spend my money on instead ?


Funny you should ask, I was about to set up a crowd funding/just giving page for a pair of children that won't be having a christmas this year (wipe those tears..) due to their father spending all his money on coffee gear...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

johnealey said:


> have no idea how grateful I am @Sharkie @coffeechap that turned round to see you both putting the L2 in the boot of the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little random but this puts me in mind of two people people on a tandem with one of them not peddling as hard as the other. I'm not saying that coffeechap was more likely doing all the heavy lifting, in case that's what anybody is wondering...

P.s. thanks to CoffeeChap for organising a great day and to all who gave up their time and equipment for so many of us to swarm over. So many lovely things!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

A handful of random photos to add to the mix...Cold start and got better from there!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi-Res images available on request


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gaffer at work


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> View attachment 30370
> 
> 
> View attachment 30371
> ...


GAFFER 2 HOLDING COURT:good:


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ahh all the oldies,haha


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> They say snakes are smooth!


They may say snakes are smooth.... but without a doubt snake hips are pretty low.......


----------

